# Total War: Rome II - Patch Beta 4 live



## criss vaughn (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

eine News war es nicht wert, aber seit wenigen Stunden ist Patch Beta 4 live:



> Technical and Performance Issues
> 
> Further optimisation to Campaign pathfinding.
> Improved the performance of selecting units.
> ...



Quelle: Total War ROME II: Patch 4 - Total War Wiki

Wie läufts bei euch damit? Bei mir leider immer noch unverändert: Die GPU liegt in den Schlachten bei einer max. Auslastung von 70 % und somit ruckelts ab und an natürlich merklich  Die Performance der Kampagnenkarte ist in meinen Augen akzeptabel, aber immer noch kein Traum - zumindest die KI zieht langsam etwas an, die Wegfindung bspw. ist nach den ganzen Patches deutlich _intelligenter_, oder zumindest nicht mehr sooooo Banane^^

greetz


----------



## IronAngel (5. Oktober 2013)

kann man so unterschreiben. bei mir läuft es auf "hohen Einstellungen" recht gut in Schlachten, keine Ruckler oder sowas. In der Kampagne Karte hab ich immer noch miese FPS, mit oder ohne Beta Patch.


----------



## marvinj (10. Oktober 2013)

Wall of Text, aber danke!


----------

